
Steve Jobs’ biography leaked, here are the highlights - domino
http://venturebeat.com/2011/10/20/steve-jobs-biography-highlights/
======
juxta
Reading what he has to say about people such as Bill Gates or Mick Jagger in a
negative manner kind of puts a damper on my views of Steve Jobs. Yeah - he is
speaking the truth; but the purpose for the book he stated was for his
children to see who he was - but saying stuff like that in a public fashion is
burning bridges (though i'm not sure if this phrase could be stated of a
person after they have already passed away).

------
marcamillion
This is such BS. Steve Jobs highly anticipated Biography didn't get "leaked"
to "specific news outlets".

It was released early to build hype.

Seriously people...the language can get ridiculous.

